# Separation Studio to Plastisol Heat Transfers



## kostisk (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi!

Has anyone tried using the Separation Studio to produce Plastisol Heat Transfers?

I work as a graphic designer at a large screen printing facility that only does plastisol heat transfers. We usually do manual separations but mostly of non "photographic" designs where manual separations and trapping is possible.

Recently I convinced them (the printers  to do a test print of a design using films from Separation Studio on heat transfer paper. The results were pretty good (although far from perfect).

So, after reviewing the results altogether we came to some conclusions.
- The 2 white layers are not necessary. Actually the top white layer flattens a lot the design and makes it to lose detail. I could probably understand this as the inks on heat transfers are much more stronger.
Our printer tried and merged the two white layer films directly on the screen, printed it as the base, and the results where good. Although I am pretty sure that a more translucent white ink was not tried out.
- Black (for prints on white fabrics) was strangely affected by the red colour so it was moved a position up. The printed was actually freaked out when he saw that black comes that order in the first place. He suggested that it should go on top but we proceeded with the testing as proposed by Separation Studio.
- For the testing purposes, we used 45lpi films but I think it needs something closer to 55-65. Some straight lines were distorted.
- We kept the guideline to set all the angles at the same 22,5o but I think, as proposed from our film printer, that for heat transfers might be better to do it with different angles.

So I guess the printing on transfers is totally different from printing wet on wet directly on the t shirt. Does anybody have any other experiences, suggestions, ideas etc.?

Thanks!


----------



## Stoneage (Sep 21, 2010)

Just saw your post, this is something I have also considered, and am purchasing ss software next week…Mostly for tshirt work, but we want to run 'extras' for future use on transfer paper. lets us keep stock in control.of coarse all designs probably won't work, but many should….Also if anyone has a good source of a more generic ink for Separation Studio, it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks! Stoney, Cuffed Ink


----------

